# my swing video help plz



## JBFelts (Aug 14, 2010)

Ive been playing golf about 3 years but i quit for about a year and just started picking it up again i've been hitting the range alot.... alot more than i should be lol but i'm leaving everything out out about 10 to 15 yards to the right not a slice i'm hitting it straight just to the right here are a coupld of videos not great quality but if you would take a look at them and see if you can help me out i would really apperciate it

YouTube - golf swing help

YouTube - golf swing help


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

would help to see a "down the line" view
but usually if the ball flight is straight, then the club face is square to the club path.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Video*

Yes I agree with the first reply, it would really help to set a video down the line from behind.

Usually, anyone that is pushing or blocking the golf ball are doing a couple of things. The first thing I would check is your aim, alignment and posture. Ensure your feet and shoulders are parallel to your target line. Most golfers think they are correct when quite often they are pointing way out to the right (right hander). Get someone to stand behind you next time and check it out.

The last thing I would advise that would help is this. When you start the downswing ensure you start it with your arms. Most people that push or block the golf ball have a habit of allowing the left shoulder to turn to the left towards the target to initiate the downswing. What this does is it opens up your shoulders and the club head comes down and through in an open path pushing the golf ball out to the right. Try to let the arms bring the golf club down and through to the impact zone and keep the left shoulder as quiet as possible.


----------

